# US source of UNTREATED railway sleepers / railroad ties???



## Dreban (May 16, 2018)

Howdy,

I see these websites in the UK selling new or used, untreated Oak railroad ties (sleepers in the UK?) and I'd love to get my hands on some here in the US, but I've only ever found treated timbers.

Any idea where I can find UNTREATED ties?

Thanks, all!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

At The Dalles, Ore. they make railroad ties. They have stack and stacks and more stacks of untreated ones… Don't know if they are oak or not…. I just see them and smell creosote when I drive past the town.

https://www.amerities.com/oregon/


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

A local sawmill with access to oak logs can cut what you need.


----------



## Scott410 (Aug 29, 2018)

I work for the railroad and have seen these tie's. They are trying to get away from creosote, so the new ones are salt treated. I'm not sure they are oak though, I will have to take a look next time I see some new ones.


----------



## Dreban (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info! I don't care if they are Oak; that would just be an added plus. I just wanted a source of beams bigger than 4×4 that MIGHT be less expensive than a local mill. I got a cord of 6×6 hemlock/fir dunnage used to cary the Seattle Viaduct tunnel concrete sections for $60 a while back and they were pretty decent. I used them for making timber framed sawhorses for fun. I should have bought more.


----------

